# Menu Design In America - Taschen



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

This volume consists of 800 colored illustrated cartes and presents itself as an anthropological cultural and historical non fiction of graphic design and menu design in America.

The Taschen Publishing Corporation has also published great volumes for example: The Modernist Cuisine.


----------

